# Lounge > Forum Games >  >  Update! Screenshots updated to new graphics, and alpha test is beginning!

## Skippy

So yeah...

I've got to the point now I need people to test this thing.
Pretty soon I'll have a client download for people to test on a small map, perhaps in the next few days or so. Details will come.

The screenshots were updated with the new tile gfx as well!

All I need now is artists, and it'll see a full public release soon.

----------

